
Taiwan Can Win a War with China - ilamont
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/09/25/taiwan-can-win-a-war-with-china/
======
vardina
And if Taiwan has WMD they could throw China into complete and utter turmoil,
likely breaking the mainland into 6 or more "kingdoms" once again (were
Beijing nuked).

[https://nationalinterest.org/blog/chinas-greatest-
nightmare-...](https://nationalinterest.org/blog/chinas-greatest-nightmare-
taiwan-armed-nuclear-weapons-19661)

Taiwan _does_ have excellent missile technology (there are even rumours that
their work is the basis of North Korea's ICBMs).

------
thrower123
Well, Taiwan will win so long as they keep the US on their side. A couple of
carrier battle groups levels the playing field considerably.

I'm surprised that trump hasn't ended the one china policy as part of his
general shit stirring.

------
nabla9
China might choose modern 4th generation warfare and low intensity conflict.

China declares all of Taiwan as a war zone. Missiles are launched at slow pace
towards logistics hubs, airfields and harbors. Taiwanese economy starts
collapsing. Commercial shipping and air traffic is nonexistent. 5-10 years
passes and Taiwan has lost it's economic status and living standards are down.
Chinese supported fractions and saboteurs start their operations. Morale is
down and internal political conflicts emerge.

------
Cypher
Taiwan only has a population half the size of california about 25 million and
they can beat 1.39 billion? they'll need to kill 59 Chinese each. I really
don't like those odds nor this continued red army paranoia.

Also this site lists China as having less than a million in military might yet
the [https://www.globalfirepower.com/country-military-strength-
de...](https://www.globalfirepower.com/country-military-strength-
detail.asp?country_id=china) says their current active military is over 2m

~~~
natch
"...their current active military is over 2m"

Yes and that doesn't even count how many brainwashed citizens China has who
believe anything they read in the government controlled media, who think they
know all about Taiwan and have strong, confident, opinions based on ignorance.

They could easily marshal a few more million volunteers if they wanted to.

